# SuperVPN Leaking Data



## lucasbrown (Apr 12, 2020)

Millions are deleting this VPN app after Google’s warning

Google removes Android VPN with ‘critical vulnerability’ from Play Store


----------



## lucasbrown (Apr 12, 2020)

Actually I have shared this link: satrow: Deleted spam link

Someone changed my massage.

satrow: Oops


----------

